# first CZ



## grumpyaz (Jun 4, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]My first CZ P 09


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice! I love CZ's pistols and shotguns, Good luck with it.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

Congrats! That thing is sexy. I want one in 40 S&W real real bad. Give us a range report, please.


----------



## grumpyaz (Jun 4, 2014)

Gruesome said:


> Congrats! That thing is sexy. I want one in 40 S&W real real bad. Give us a range report, please.


I've had her out already, runs very smooth,recoil is very light ,accuracy is great. I put 20 rounds into a 2 3/4 inch group at ten yards first time out.


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

Now you've done it! The first of many I am sure. Love all my CZ's! :smt1099


----------



## grumpyaz (Jun 4, 2014)

bigjohn56 said:


> Now you've done it! The first of many I am sure. Love all my CZ's! :smt1099


Funny you should say that, i'm already thinking about getting it's little brother the p 07 later this year. Becuase if you have the full size you gotta have compact one too.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

^No argument there.^


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

My sentiment exactly. I have looked at the compact models but there are extremely hard to find that meet the fine state of california's approval. But that does not stop me from searching. I have the CZ 75 9mm and the SP 01........for now! :mrgreen:


----------



## CZshadowgirl (Jun 25, 2016)

I can't wait until I receive my CZ shadow 2! It should be here by late July or early Aug. The anticipation is killing me!


----------

